# Ariens Snow Thrower



## xavierarmadillo (Dec 17, 2007)

boobs


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> yet the pinion gear axle jumps a bit.


Ayuh,.........

It sounds like the Big chewed up Gear you replaced was the Sympton,+ Not the Cause of your issue......
The Pinion gear should be stabil in it's position,.... If it's bearings are Shot,....
It's climbing up onto the Ring Gear,+ Chewing it up.......

The Whole differential assembley should be rebuilt as a single unit, not just a Part replaced here,+ there.......


----------



## xavierarmadillo (Dec 17, 2007)

breasts


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

That's hard to say without a good Cleaning,+ Inspection......

It could be Bearings or Housings, or Shafts, or...........
And, You need to know the Allowable Tolerances,..... 

It might be Better to just bring the differential to the Dealer,+ have them set it up........


----------

